# OBDII Diagnostics Computer Options



## SkydiverChris (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I hope this is a decent place to post this, but I wasn't able to find much on this by searching (Only this one referring to some Acton devices).

I'm looking for details on what computer GM uses to diagnose their cars. I used to own a Smart Fortwo, and Mercedes has their Star tool which you can find for $200 (or pay Mercedes $5000 for one) because their ECU's were encrypted. With that, I had a fully functioning Star computer that could program the car, enable options like cruise, program keys, read/clear codes and even read every engine sensor it had. I also have an OBD2 bluetooth reader that I connect to my phone and use in the Torque app, as well as the functionality granted by my Scangauge. I'm looking for the official car computer, or will anything I have work just as well?

I'm certain that there is a similar option for Chev's, wondering if anyone has some insight on code readers for these cars.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

You are looking for what is called a "MDI" or Multiple Diagnostic interface and access to GM's GDS 2. Both of which are not cheap if you want to do everything your other scanner can with those car lines. Aside from full dealership control of the car for programming and such I would suggest an aftermarket obd2 Bluetooth scanner hooked up with your phone/tablet. While the Bluetooth connector won't do most of what the MDI/GDS2 can do, they can provide dtcs and data.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It depends on the cars. Many GMs still use the Tech2 ($4000). The Cruze is an "international" car that's on the new standard. You use a MDI (~$500) to connect to the car. You then use the GDS-2 software on a laptop which seems to bridge the car to the GM website. That requires a subscription (as cheap as $57 for 3 days). For the older cars you might want to look at the Tech2Web software. It may be cheaper than a real Tech2. And avoids the risk of getting a knock-off Tech2

That's the price for a dealer-level tool. But if you just want to read and reset codes, there's a lot of other options to choose from in the $30-50 price range. Torque Pro seems to be pretty popular for software.


----------



## SkydiverChris (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a million guys. It was the same thing with the Star computer. Mercedes sells them for $5000 + subscription.

I'll just say that AliExpress is wonderful for this kind of stuff.

Thanks again!


----------

